# 3/9: Maine Golden Retriever Club Meeting!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

We are looking forward to a busy day at PoeticGold Farm hosting a community CGC, welcoming the Golden Retriever Club of Maine INC while Judy Moore CPDT-KA teaches her classes too- dog heaven, and offering Indya Sheehan's grooming seminar at 2pm- all are welcome. (No one will be given the CGC test who did not sign up ahead.) Golden Retriever people head straight into the house; Judy's students stop at the training center!


----------

